# 5 year's after Uber's "180 days of change" Lyft copies with its "Pinky Swear" program



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just got the email. Pinky swear. Not kidding.












*We swear to make you swear less *
​
Tron, we've come a long way together, and we hope the road ahead is even longer. That's why we're reinvesting in you. We're improving your driving experience, giving you new bonuses to benefit from, and revamping Lyft Rewards. This isn't just another email. This is our pinky swear to you.












I don't see anything new here. So it's true! They did copy Uber.



*See what's coming*


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Ugh, I thought they were only pinky swearing with me.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I was tempted to respond to the Tell Us How We're Doing link, just to see if anyone is there, but the disclaimer for the submission was so telling there was no reason to bother:

_By submitting information, you acknowledge and agree that all infromation you submit on this page will be governed by Lyft's Privacy Policy and Terms of Service. You acknowledge and agree that any questions, comments, suggestions, ideas, feedback or other information about Lyft or its products and services provided by you to Lyft ("Submissions") are non-confidential and Lyft (as well as any desginee of Lyft) shall be entitled to the unrestricted use and dissemination of these Submissions for any purpose, commercial or otherwise, without acknowledgement or compensation to you._


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

I saw this but don't understand how they're going to exponentially improve anything. Email promptly deleted.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Whenever they make changes it’s to **** us deeper without lube.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Whenever they make changes it’s to **** us deeper without lube.


Exactly. so...the Pinky Swear is to give you our Lyft branded lube this time around... with love of course from The Community (AKA, the illustrious and much esteemed Lyft ridership).

Thanks,

Lyft Team.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

So instead of dry reaming us with something the size of a beer bottle with coarse grade sandpaper wrapped around it, they are going to use only a pinky sized toy?


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

are they just showing us what it's already on the app or is it better? the ones that captured my attention the most is their destination on accept, and priority mode, isn't that already on the lyft rewards?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

They are. I am not seeing much that isn't already there. Keep in mind that the rewards program that allows viewing the destination is seriously broke. At least for some drivers.

But this whole approach is very telling. They are talking down to us with this whole Pinky thing. Do they really think the average driver is that stupid to be impressed by this program, and the way it is presented?

Or do they have some very young, very inexperienced and very naïve people working in their marketing/drier relations dept.?


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

This is new


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

32 cents off Gal. Not bad


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> They are. I am not seeing much that isn't already there. Keep in mind that the rewards program that allows viewing the destination is seriously broke. At least for some drivers.
> 
> But this whole approach is very telling. They are talking down to us with this whole Pinky thing. Do they really think the average driver is that stupid to be impressed by this program, and the way it is presented?
> 
> Or do they have some very young, very inexperienced and very naïve people working in their marketing/drier relations dept.?


It is, but you can only see destination details on your first ride unless you go offline after accepting a trip. They dont show anything for rides added to the queue, which is useless. They should fill the rectangular box with the trip duration and direction, right now it's just the rider's pic and time to the next pick up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Adis said:


> 32 cents off Gal. Not bad
> View attachment 637539


The magic wiggle words: *UP TO*


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tucsongoober69 said:


> It is, but you can only see destination details on your first ride unless you go offline after accepting a trip.


Or if there is some time between rides. But yeah, the entire queued rides mechanism is a cheat.

But I was also referring to the broken rewards mechanism keeps a driver from seeing any destinations...








3-day marathon chat session with Lyft support


Been tracking this parenthetically the last few months, waiting to see if I would start getting destination info again. Coming to the conclusion that this is a Catch-22 style strategy on Lyft's behalf. Literally every single time I get near the score that reveals destination info, my score drops...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Adis said:


> This is new
> View attachment 637537


Good to hear. We already have that in our market so I didn't consider it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Just got the email. Pinky swear. Not kidding.
> 
> View attachment 637458
> 
> ...


I didn't read the propaganda, but that clipart image says "gay dating site" to me.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Just got the email. Pinky swear. Not kidding.
> 
> View attachment 637458
> 
> ...


I'm all for it !!!
Let's go !!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> So instead of dry reaming us with something the size of a beer bottle with coarse grade sandpaper wrapped around it, they are going to use only a pinky sized toy?


I saw two fists attached to the end of those pinkies.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

We swear we will cut your rate again so everyone will get more requests.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

tucsongoober69 said:


> It is, but you can only see destination details on your first ride unless you go offline after accepting a trip. They dont show anything for rides added to the queue, which is useless. They should fill the rectangular box with the trip duration and direction, right now it's just the rider's pic and time to the next pick up.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

They ALSO don't show destination when they pull the Switchero, which is even MORE useless...because I'll accept a ride based on the destination, then get that switched for a mystery ride....


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Flawlessbox said:


> We swear we will cut your rate again so everyone will get more requests.


That would help with challenges !


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> That would help with challenges !


We pinky swear we will raise the challenges every time you complete them by 10 rides and lower the dollar amounts you can achieve.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Lyft can Pinky Swear these knuttz


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Flawlessbox said:


> We pinky swear we will raise the challenges every time you complete them by 10 rides and lower the dollar amounts you can achieve.


Now there you go that works


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I just wrote back that they should raise the rates which they've cut for the last 7 years so that I would consider driving for them regularly again. My language was a bit more colorful since they started by swearing at me.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> So instead of dry reaming us with something the size of a beer bottle with coarse grade sandpaper wrapped around it, they are going to use only a pinky sized toy?


More likely they're simply changing the color of the sandpaper.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Flawlessbox said:


> We pinky swear we will raise the challenges every time you complete them by 10 rides and lower the dollar amounts you can achieve.


Uber's always been famous for that, otherwise known as moving the goalposts back.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I just wrote back that they should raise the rates which they've cut for the last 7 years so that I would consider driving for them regularly again. My language was a bit more colorful since they started by swearing at me.


You know Lyft really has the chance to make a power play to get Uber drivers to drive for Lyft.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Uber's always been famous for that, otherwise known as moving the goalposts back.


But even a minimal offer by Lyft might tip the scales.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I just wrote back that they should raise the rates which they've cut for the last 7 years so that I would consider driving for them regularly again. My language was a bit more colorful since they started by swearing at me.


The only way drivers will be paid decent rates is for the govt to step in and regulate them like Seattle ($1.50 per mile and .64 per minute)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> You know Lyft really has the chance to make a power play to get Uber drivers to drive for Lyft.


It's funny because about 6 weeks ago they started doing just that in my area. We started getting sticky bonus areas and the bonus would be higher on longer trips, good incentives and guess what. They pushed it for 3 weeks and then back to SOS. We still get the sticky bonus but they are far and few between, also hard to tell if they increase on long trips, it's magic and I don't like to guess on what I'll make. So it's hard to say what their plan is, neither company seems to be trying too hard to knock the other out.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Uber's always been famous for that, otherwise known as moving the goalposts back.


I can't believe that some geek has not come up with a new app to compete with Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> The only way drivers will be paid decent rates is for the govt to step in and regulate them like Seattle ($1.50 per mile and .64 per minute)


But the minute you do that the companies limit on app times.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I can't believe that some geek has not come up with a new app to compete with Uber and Lyft.


That will only happen if the govt steps in and forces them to pay the drivers decent rates.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> But the minute you do that the companies limit on app times.


NYC did that not Seattle.

NYC drivers are guaranteed an hourly minimum, thus the companies put limits on the number of drivers.

If the Seattle govt has any brains whatsoever they won't copy the NYC model.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's funny because about 6 weeks ago they started doing just that in my area. We started getting sticky bonus areas and the bonus would be higher on longer trips, good incentives and guess what. They pushed it for 3 weeks and then back to SOS. We still get the sticky bonus but they are far and few between, also hard to tell if they increase on long trips, it's magic and I don't like to guess on what I'll make. So it's hard to say what their plan is, neither company seems to be trying too hard to knock the other out.


They could talk to each other and agree to certain things.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> That will only happen if the govt steps in and forces them to pay the drivers decent rates.


I always thought that a company that operates on a more regional level would challenge for market share


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> NYC did that not Seattle.
> 
> NYC drivers are guaranteed an hourly minimum, thus the companies put limits on the number of drivers.
> 
> If the Seattle govt has any brains whatsoever they won't copy the NYC model.


It gets complicated for sure.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I always thought that a company that operates on a more regional level would challenge for market share


A virtually limitless supply of replacement drivers from the Third World has enabled these gig companies to basically rewrite some of the traditional laws about how markets work.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> A virtually limitless supply of replacement drivers from the Third World has enabled these gig companies to basically rewrite some of the traditional laws about how markets work.


Your right !
The playing field is not level.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Your right !
> The playing field is not level.


A major obstacle for any new "IC" rideshare competitor that believes in paying respectable rates to the drivers is Uber's ability to engage in predatory pricing at rates that the competitors can't match without hemorrhaging money.

A virtually limitless supply of low-wage Third World immigrant replacement drivers would allow Uber to slash their fares and still be solvent.

If Uber was mandated by the govt to pay drivers decent rates like Seattle, predatory pricing would be much more likely to backfire on Uber because the playing field (driver pay rates) would be level.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> A major obstacle for any new "IC" rideshare competitor that believes in paying respectable rates to the drivers is Uber's ability to engage in predatory pricing at rates that the competitors can't match without hemorrhaging money.
> 
> A virtually limitless supply of low-wage Third World immigrant replacement drivers would allow Uber to slash their fares and still be solvent.
> 
> If Uber was mandated by the govt to pay drivers decent rates like Seattle, predatory pricing would be much more likely to backfire on Uber because the playing field (driver pay rates) would be level.


I never looked at it from that standpoint


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

#1husler said:


> They ALSO don't show destination when they pull the Switchero, which is even MORE useless...because I'll accept a ride based on the destination, then get that switched for a mystery ride....


Yeah, that ruffles my feathers.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> Yeah, that ruffles my feathers.


Sure does.
Now I have told passengers that I'm sorry but I was not aware that the ride destination was so far away and I will cancel without cost to you.
I have also offered to drive them half way or 45 minutes toward there destination.


----------



## Clarc (Mar 14, 2020)

I will start working for Lyft when he shows the direction of the trip. Lyft is showing that it is a company that is not worth investing in. Whoever works for Lyft loses money and time.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Clarc said:


> I will start working for Lyft when he shows the direction of the trip. Lyft is showing that it is a company that is not worth investing in. Whoever works for Lyft loses money and time.


I have know trouble at all as they tell me pick up time as well as destination.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> NYC did that not Seattle.
> 
> NYC drivers are guaranteed an hourly minimum, thus the companies put limits on the number of drivers.
> 
> If the Seattle govt has any brains whatsoever they won't copy the NYC model.


What about just letting drivers set their own rates like other independent contractors?

The drawback might be drivers who have no idea about long term vehicle costs driving at break even or loss rates that affect everyone else.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> A virtually limitless supply of replacement drivers from the Third World has enabled these gig companies to basically rewrite some of the traditional laws about how markets work.


I agree. Several months ago I took a Lyft ride, and the driver was from somewhere (insert name of 3rd World Country here) and in his opinion he was living his best life. He spoke about how just 2 weeks after coming to America he has a brand new car and he's making all of this money. I was just looking at him like, "you're an idiot." I wonder if he's "woke" now.🙄


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Adis said:


> This is new
> View attachment 637537


Not in our Market. That's been here for a while now.



Flawlessbox said:


> We swear we will cut your rate again so everyone will get more requests.


Oddly enough, our rental drivers just got notification of yet another pay cut. So far it only applies to the rental drivers. However with the new rates, they'll never be able to afford to get out of a rental. You ready for this? Their new per mile pay rate is $0.37/mi!!! That is absolutely disgusting


Jimmy44 said:


> I can't believe that some geek has not come up with a new app to compete with Uber and Lyft.


it's not that someone can't or hasn't came up with a new app. It's more like, why would they? Obviously these companies can't turn profit. So a company would be stupid to come in at the current rates. Sure they can up the rates but then they won't get the passenger demand. So they would literally be coming in guaranteed to fail.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They tried to trip me up on the last ride for the 44$. 20 min away and 20 minutes further away from home. I just parked it. To see if Waldo would cancel, nope. I'm near two Amazon warehouses, at 5 til the top of the hour. I canceled and moments later got the Amazon trip to within a mile from home. This is how one should play them.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Not in our Market. That's been here for a while now.
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, our rental drivers just got notification of yet another pay cut. So far it only applies to the rental drivers. However with the new rates, they'll never be able to afford to get out of a rental. You ready for this? Their new per mile pay rate is $0.37/mi!!! That is absolutely disgusting
> ...


Very well said


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Obviously these companies can't turn profit.


If you look at the their quarterly reports (which conveniently don't show the results by country or even continent), you'll see that the largest source of their "losses" is Stock-Based Compensation. A big part of that is all the billions of dollars worth of acquisitions including Postmates.

On top of that they've spent billions on R&D for flying cars, robocars, boats, etc.

Their rideshare "technology" is extremely mature. Despite their "technology company" boasts, they're little more than a dispatch and payment collection company whose startup and expansion costs were amortized a long time ago.

They're making money on our rides, and if they stuck to the basics of transporting people and things they'd be a very profitable company.

The major obstacle potential competitors face is Uber's ability to engage in predatory pricing. Uber has a virtually limitless supply of Third World immigrant replacement drivers who are paid puny rates, so Uber could cut fares to levels that would cause competitors to hemorrhage money.

If the govt decides to step in and regulate driver pay rates or converts the drivers to employees, then a true opening would exist for new competitors.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

More like the middle finger!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

No offense intended toward gay people, but the best term I can think of for this pinky swear idea is that it is totally gay.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Howabout just paying your driviers an 80/20 split. Full transperancy on how much rider pays and breakdown. Howabout have a lockout for distances that are too far away like 20 miles. Give me a reward for picking that up. Howabout 7 dollar minimum fare on all rides


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Stop driving for them, problem solved.

Why are you allowing these parasites and thieves to remain in business by driving for them? All it takes is everyone stops driving for 1 year and the company flops.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well the Lyft swears are starting to come in with some changes on the app. And what do you, the app is now harder to use then before. When you drop off a pax and close out the ride, instead of being able to ignore the prompt to rate the rider you now have to respond to a "would you give this person a ride again" (not exact verbiage) sticky prompt and fill in some check boxes regarding the ride.

Makes you wonder what the average age is of the folks setting policy over there.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

they want to make sure the person isnt getting one starred because they didnt leave a tip. But Im telling you in Greenville nobody rates anybody. Not even riders who may want to clown on you and be a jerk. The dont because its one last driver who can pick them up


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Well the Lyft swears are starting to come in with some changes on the app. And what do you, the app is now harder to use then before. When you drop off a pax and close out the ride, instead of being able to ignore the prompt to rate the rider you now have to respond to a "would you give this person a ride again" (not exact verbiage) sticky prompt and fill in some check boxes regarding the ride.
> 
> Makes you wonder what the average age is of the folks setting policy over there.


 I just X Out of it and don't respond LOL there's an X in the top right corner of the box


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

“We swear to make you swear less.”

Guess they’ve been reading all my messages to driver support that I hope they all die in a fire with a few expletives—well, more than a few.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Drivers have simply asked for the freedom not to queued rides that 20 miles away. How about you have to be rated as a rider 4.96 and over to be to be queued. How about not sending 50 miles out and then trying to yell for not taking dinky rides in a bad part of town. In my area, most drivers dont even drive at night because its too dark. Howabout paying us more and not being a cheap a== Howabout making riders have an id to use gift cards. Howabout not sending us missing ride request. EVER. We are supposed to be independant contractors. Right????


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I just X Out of it and don't respond LOL there's an X in the top right corner of the box


Totally agree it's a time waster.
If you don't leave a 3 or lower obviously you would still give them a ride again.
Both Uber and Lyft bombard you with useless nonsense that does not put money in your pocket.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

pinky swear..omg you cant make this drama shit up...


----------

